# 9dp2dt transfer and bleeding. What do you think?



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, looking for some advice / opinions / hugs please.

I am on 2ww, I had a 2 day transfer of two embryos which the embryologist said were 'very nice looking' on Thurs 12th Nov.

I am using crinone gel every morning which has been fine, just a bit messy.

When I got up this morning I instantly knew I was bleeding as soon as I stood up, and sure enough there was a lot of mucus with dark red blood mixed with the remnants of the gel - sorry TMI and more to follow!

I begged my DH to give me the HPT which I had got him to hide and it was negative.

The bleeding is now quite bright red but there's not a huge amount and it is mostly on wiping rather than on my pad and there is no mucus or clots.  I have got a sore back and pain on my right hand side ovary area.  When I had the transfer the clinic gave me a test date of 29th which is still 8 days away and I was determined not to test before then, but now I obviously have (using First Response Early test).  They also said not to call them till then.

I'm feeling so negative and weepy at the moment and can't believe that a cycle which I started downregulating for on 25th August has ended 9 days after transfer.

Gill xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hang on in there hun, it is still early days- have a look on the info page of this board and at the average HCG levels- at day 11 you can still have very low levels that would not be detected on the tests- 

It might be over but it also might not- keep positive for a bit hun- you've tested very early.                 

Kx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My HCG have never showed until 14 days post EC and on this one 16 days post EC!! I have read so many stories of ladies bleeding on day 9. They think its AF but then the bleeding stops and then have a nice surprise on test day. 2 of my FF's have had this and are now pg!!


----------

